# Making a Push Pole



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

After looking at the costs of push poles - a lot - it makes sense for me to make one for much less money. It seems to me that a a PVC pole would be too flexible, so I am thinking about getting a PVC pole (not sure which kind of PVC or size or length - any thoughts?), roughing it with some sand paper (so fiberglass resin will stick), then applying one or two layers of fiberglass cloth/resin (not sure which cloth mesh to use - any suggestions?) using maybe a 6 inch wide fiberglass cloth applied spiraled up the pole (twice - 2 layers), then after it dries, thinking about applying gelcoat but I am concerned that the gelcoat might crack when the pole flexes (?). Anyone have thoughts about this overall approach, and also, what kind of ends should I put on the pole, one pointed and one flat or capped or some other form of end? All comments are welcome. If I do this I could take pics as I proceed through the process and post them here, but I am looking for feedback on the above questions to help guide the fabrication.


----------



## bajafever (Oct 3, 2007)

What about filling the pole with expandable foam? Seems like it would work. Keep us updated on your progress


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The fiberglass wouldn't stick and It would be too heavy. I guess you could use pvc for a mandrel or mold, put some release on it, figure out a way to spin it constantly while you apply the rolls of fiberglass, wetting it as you go. Start and finish with some veil, hot coat, and sand smooth. There will be a lot of trial-and-error (expensive).

If you truly are going to use it to pole I would save up and buy one.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

A cloths hanger pole would be lighter and stronger than a piece of pvc. Find you a light one and seal it with poly coat so it won't soak up water. If you get stranded you can break it up and start a fire, mark a reef, spear large sharks like the old man and the sea, beat wade fisherman as you drift by and all sort of need at the last moment things.


----------



## fisheye003 (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL...


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

My first push pole was made from 1" shc 80 grey PVC pipe which worked quite well w/out any reinforcement. It appeared as if 1" copper tubing could be inserted into the core of the 1" PVC if reinforcement was necessary. I used the PVC caps and T connector for the end and the foot of the pole. The T foot was glued as an assembly then I sliced it in half w/my table saw. My first pole fell over board while I was underway and my second push pole was made from a 12' fiberglass pole vault pole I bought off the 2 cool classifieds for $50.00, _a rare find_. I finished the ends the same way I did w/the first pole. 

The second push pole was stolen and I eventually bought a telescoping type from Hookset Marine for $125.00. If this one gets lost or stolen, I fill an insurance claim rather than making another.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

on a side note.. where can I get that sticker?


----------



## Kevin Nicholls (Nov 22, 2005)

I made one for my flatstalker out of 3/4" pvc and put 1/2" aluminum tubing (mcoys lumber in brazoria) to stiffen it. I tried expanding foam inside it to keep it from rattling and it did not expand- lack of air inside? I ended up putting electrical tape every foot or so on the tubing and that worked well. For the foot I bought a boat trailer vee shaped stop at academy ($3.99) drilled a hole in it and stuck in the pvc. I drilled a 1/4" hole thru the vee and the pvc and put in a stainless bolt and lock nut. 
Total cost about $20. It would probably work on my boat (18' promaster) but I have not tried it yet.

Kevin


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I hae used 1 1/8 " clothes rod pole with a pvc tee attached and a blind cap on the other end, also made last one from 1 1/4 pvc with blind cap and tee with short pieces of pipe glued in it with blind caps , can be used as dock hook also, it would bend but i never broke it, this also makes a good sounding pole as the sound travels up the hollow pipe, when poking around trying to located a submerged reef


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

You do have a few other options unless you just want to build one.

You can get a slightly blemished push pole from stiffy for around $400( slightly blemished)

or

You can get a tfo 4 piece carbon push pole for around $220

Rob


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I just bought a 10' piece of 1 1/8" PVC and put a cap on one end and a tee on the other. Cost a total of $10 or so. Works great.
Pat


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Years ago I went on a trip with a guide in Rockport who had a hommade push pole, and he had a four pronged garden spade on the end of it. That sumbeech was heavy, but moved us through the reefs pdg!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

If I still have it, U can HAVE mine for FREE. Store bought, older variety, but works. Hitchcock area.....pm


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, you can't beat the free offer. But, if anyone else is in the market, one of those extendable aluminum poles used for pool cleaning or roller brush painting works pretty good ... for the price. $25.00?


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Try this place
http://www.jackite.com/index.php?cPath=41_44


----------



## austinbayfisher (Jul 22, 2007)

rippin lips said:


> Try this place
> http://www.jackite.com/index.php?cPath=41_44


Rippin Lips - that site has fiberglass poles that seem like a great deal. Any experience with them?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have had a wooden dowel as a push pole in my boat since it was new (1996) and did not seal it... It is a little short for a 21' boat but I have learned to use it. Heck, I have even used it as a stake out stick before they were a product (that I knew of).


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I have not used them myself,But I was goin to start makeing some last year and some sticks for anchoring.Never got around to doing it.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*push pole*

i used 1 inch aluminum conduit. welded tee on end & capped the other, bends sometime but bends back.


----------



## tigerhead (Jun 17, 2005)

It's like somebody said, if you plan on push poling long distances, like chasing reds in the marsh or something, spend the money and get a good light pole. If you just want something to have in the boat to push off of a sand bar or stake the boat with, buy a closet pole. My brother and I have both, a 10 ' x 1-1/4" wood closet pole, affectionately referred to as woody. And we have a 20' fiberglass pole made by Stiffy. When we need to pole from the poling platform we use the Stiffy, and it's really heavier than I would want if I did it for a living. Again if you have thoughts of poling some distance, your pole needs to be 16' or longer. A shorter pole will work you to death. We use our short pole for staking the boat only. We capped each end with a 1" PVC cap and some expoxy to keep it from splitting.


----------

